# I need tips and info. Barnett Cobra Slingshot



## ifishandhuntandstuff (Jun 21, 2019)

Hey i recently became interested in slingshot hunting and bought myself the barnett cobra. I have gotten pretty decent at aiming with it. Could anybody tell me if they know the draw weight and things like that for this slinghshot. I did some tests and math and came out with 3.7 foot pounds and around 200fps.

Also any tips for hunting with a tubular banded slingshot?

Would appreciate it thanks.


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

I had one I kept in my kayak when I ran rivers, used it quite a bit for 6-7 years, good shooter I shot large hex nuts and heavy stuff, good shooter, tubes last loooong time, just get lots practice in, good outfit, mine didn’t like light ammo just big ol heavy stuff.


----------



## ifishandhuntandstuff (Jun 21, 2019)

yeah i noticed that shooting light ammo sucks. The practice ammo that came with it barely even flew. I just use 4 gram marbles for target practice, which is about the same weight as a 3/8 steel ball.


----------

